# All right , here it is...



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

...SuperBowl or ice fishing? Who's gonna sit on the ice with the transister radio and who is going to be in the lazy boy?


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

Lazy boy for sure


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Transistor radio, what is this device you speak of?


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

lazy boy !


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

ill be sittin on the ice and then watch the high lights on tv..


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

I've been debating this question in my mind all week. The Steelers are garbage, the Packers are garbage, but then again my ice fishing luck has been garbage.

If they had a good halftime show, like say ZZTop instead of whover the he|| they have, I would probably stay in and watch it. But since they don't, I am torn.

My buddy at work said we need to lug a generator out on the ice and bring a t.v. and have the best of both worlds. Good idea if you ask me.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

It'll be dark by game time so plan on some early fishing and rooting for my numbers on a Super Bowl board. Hopefully eating fresh fish as I watch the game.


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

You guys from cleveland better watch sunday cause none of you will be alive when you finally get to watch the browns.LOL LOL


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Well, I figure ya get out there early, fish 6-8 hrs and go home in plenty of time for the game, not hard to figure out! The bite will probably slow down early in the afternoon anyhow....if it picks up or gets started at all!!


----------



## blk93wing (Jan 22, 2011)

Wish I could hit the ice Sunday! Wife wants the Home/ Garden show somewhere, neice's birthday party with my brother having superbowl party following.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I'll hit the ice for the early Sunday morning bite and fish until 2:00; go home, warm up, clean up and get ready for the show.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Here's a better question......What are the chances the refs will officiate a game where Pittspuke doesn't have every call go their way, especially those phantom calls they make up as they go...............Mark


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

hmmmmm...thought football was over WEEKS ago!!! i'll be rippin' lips till almost game time and highly doubt i waste any time watching the debatchery!!! besides, Rex and I will be busy fileting and cooking fresh eyes!!


----------



## Tommybouy (Jun 5, 2005)

I bleed black & gold and will watch the SB w/ my dad which is our 4th to watch together. When my siblings and I we were very little we would sit around dad's recliner and watch the Steelers with him and still do that at 34 years old today. Love fishing but won't pass up a SB with dad and the Steelers!

Good Luck to all on the ice; I hope it's a Super Sunday for you too


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Tommybouy said:


> I bleed black & gold and will watch the SB w/ my dad which is our 4th to watch together. When my siblings and I we were very little we would sit around dad's recliner and watch the Steelers with him and still do that at 34 years old today. Love fishing but won't pass up a SB with dad and the Steelers!
> 
> Good Luck to all on the ice; I hope it's a Super Sunday for you too


Tommybouy...You are the men..You will not regret spending valuable time with DAD..It is going to be a tough game..For dad I want the Steelers to come out on top...Big one comming up Sunday..Steeler Die Hard Fan....JIM....CL...


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

hmmm. I broke the TV for my underwater camera a couple of years back.
Just replaced it with a 12volt 7" flat screen that also gets TV,
so I might do both . .. ...


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 4, 2010)

Ill be the 7th answer to your question in 17 reply posts. Ill be fishing.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I'll be fishing the Foot Sunday with a radio in my shanty listening to the game. This way I won't have to see Betty White have a wardrobe malfunction at half time!


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Ice fishing man......F the steelers.....


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

Again,
You guys wont be alive when Browns, Indians, Bengals win anything!!!!!!!


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

sounds like we have a lot of freaking front runners on this sight... that's too bad! I am watching the game... fished all day yesterday if I even look at my stuff today my wife is going to kill me!


----------

